# high estro!



## username1 (Apr 1, 2013)

I started TPP/NPP (650/450) it's been about 5-6 weeks I believe. After 4 weeks I got a blood test to check my estro and I was at 92. I was taking 1mg anastrozle (MP) 3x a week. So I increased this to 1mg ED. I also started dbol last week, I got my blood test done on Friday and now it's showing my estro at 158.5! Surely, I thought if I increase the anastrozle that much to 1mg ED that I would get it in control but, I guess not. 

I went ahead and put in an order from MP for aromasin but, it's going to take a few days for it to get here. In the meantime, this may not be the right thing but, I went ahead and took another 1mg anastrozle just now and was planning on taking 2mg ED until the aromasin got here. Should I not do this? I just realized that I also have .5 mg letro, should I take this instead to get the estro down? Will it be too much, can I crash my E2? In the past on my first blast even with aromasin I had some issues getting my E2 in control it was on the high end at 25mg ED (but it wasn't MP aromasin) on just 500mg test. Should I try the letro instead or just continue at the 1mg anastrozle until the aromsin gets here and switch to that? 

any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## mkbeast (Apr 1, 2013)

1mg per day of anastrozle seems like a lot. My trt doc had me on .5 m/w/f and my estro levels came back at almost nothing so it's at .5 m/f now. I'm not sure why, if you're taking that much, that it's increased! I have no personal experience with MP, but at 1mg you'd think it would crush your estro levels..


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 1, 2013)

Maybe a bad batch from MP? It happens and I HIGHLY doubt it would be intentional if it was. I would email MP and explain the situation along with your bloodwork. He'd probably appreciate it that way if there is a bad batch a ton of it doesn't go out and then people give him a bad rep.

Honestly, don't freak out. You're aromasin is on the way. MP's quick so I would toss the adex and just wait. If you're super paranoid you can start the letro. .5mg for a few days won't totally crash your e. when you get the aromasin switch to that at 25mg Ed and I'd get bloodwork a week after you start it to see where it's at. I'm pretty sensitive to stane so I could take 25mg for 3 days with those e levels and crush them. Everyone's different. Don't worry though man it's no biggie. I've seen guys bloodwork with e over 600 and they feel just fine with no gyno. Like I said everyone's different but some do fine with high e some don't.


----------



## username1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah no worries, I'm not totally freaking out and I understand bad batches can happen. I was getting concerned about the gyno but, I've also heard of people with high e2's like 200+ and 400+ so I hope I'll be fine. Though, I think I'll try the letro tomorrow just for a few days to see if I can bring it down and then switch to the aromasin once it gets here. Now, my only question is are you sure I can send him blood work? I thought everything is supposed to be for "research" only not human consumption, so will that be an issue? Should I just say that I got the bloods done on my test subject? lol just want to be sure that I don't say something I shouldn't when bringing up this issue.




coltmc4545 said:


> Maybe a bad batch from MP? It happens and I HIGHLY doubt it would be intentional if it was. I would email MP and explain the situation along with your bloodwork. He'd probably appreciate it that way if there is a bad batch a ton of it doesn't go out and then people give him a bad rep.
> 
> Honestly, don't freak out. You're aromasin is on the way. MP's quick so I would toss the adex and just wait. If you're super paranoid you can start the letro. .5mg for a few days won't totally crash your e. when you get the aromasin switch to that at 25mg Ed and I'd get bloodwork a week after you start it to see where it's at. I'm pretty sensitive to stane so I could take 25mg for 3 days with those e levels and crush them. Everyone's different. Don't worry though man it's no biggie. I've seen guys bloodwork with e over 600 and they feel just fine with no gyno. Like I said everyone's different but some do fine with high e some don't.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 1, 2013)

That whole not for human consumption thing is more of legality. Kind of like walking into a head shop they say bongs are for tobacco use only. The owners pretty cool. Just email them. Let em know you've been on adex. Had bloods. They were high so you bumped up the adex and then had more labs and they were even higher. I'd include the labs so they know you're legit and not trying to scam em.


----------



## username1 (Apr 1, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> That whole not for human consumption thing is more of legality. Kind of like walking into a head shop they say bongs are for tobacco use only. The owners pretty cool. Just email them. Let em know you've been on adex. Had bloods. They were high so you bumped up the adex and then had more labs and they were even higher. I'd include the labs so they know you're legit and not trying to scam em.



Ok, awesome!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm not saying they'll replace anything so don't hole me to it. I just know the owners a pretty cool cat so who knows.


----------



## username1 (Apr 1, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> I'm not saying they'll replace anything so don't hole me to it. I just know the owners a pretty cool cat so who knows.



Well, I don't mind if they do or not. I already placed the order for the aromasin. Anyway one time he accidently sent me the wrong dosage of letro and I e-mailed him and like within an hour I got a new tracking number, and he sent me an email apologizing plus with a discount code for next time. So, I've seen how he handles issues, and pretty confident he'll take care of it. If not, then whatever shit happens, I have some letro hopefully that will help in the meantime and then the aromasin coming.


----------



## username1 (Apr 1, 2013)

I got a reply back from MP this morning, he's going to take care of it. Replace the anastrozle, plus he said he'd send me some freebies for the inconvenience and I got a discount code to use next time.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 1, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> That whole not for human consumption thing is more of legality. Kind of like walking into a head shop they say bongs are for tobacco use only. The owners pretty cool. Just email them. Let em know you've been on adex. Had bloods. They were high so you bumped up the adex and then had more labs and they were even higher. I'd include the labs so they know you're legit and not trying to scam em.



if you need to say your rat was on dex, and you rat had bloodwork showing E was threw the roof.


they ll take care of you.


----------



## g0re (Apr 1, 2013)

username1 said:


> I got a reply back from MP this morning, he's going to take care of it. Replace the anastrozle, plus he said he'd send me some freebies for the inconvenience and I got a discount code to use next time.



When did u order this adex?


----------



## username1 (Apr 2, 2013)

g0re said:


> When did u order this adex?



Middle of February. I have the lot # in case anybody wants to make sure they don't have the same batch. I don't know if I'm allowed to post the lot # or not, if I am, I will just post it here or you can PM me for now.


----------



## g0re (Apr 2, 2013)

Well apparently I have the same batch..... Kind of disappointed now because I just got them and was planning on starting it tomorrow to zap my e2.


----------



## username1 (Apr 13, 2013)

well I don't know what the hell is wrong with me, so I had started taking the letro while I was waiting for the aromasin. I was thinking of continuing letro but, one day after the gym my joints started hurting so I went ahead and switched to the aromasin, I've been taking 12.5 ED since last Sunday so it's almost been a full week. I had a blood test done yesterday and it shows that my estro is 215. I have been feeling horrible lately, very lethargic. I'm not sure what to do, I guess I have to increase the aromasin to 25 mg ED but, for some reason I doubt that's going to be bring it down enough from 215. I guess I have to switch to letro and maybe try to take .5 EOD? 

Also my WBC count is high on my blood test a 14 and so now I'm wondering if I have an infection.


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 13, 2013)

Are you running HCG brother? If so, your readings are going to be fucked. How do you FEEL?


Respect,
Vette


----------



## username1 (Apr 13, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Are you running HCG brother? If so, your readings are going to be fucked. How do you FEEL?
> 
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



Yes, running HCG, always have been. Which numbers would be fucked, E2? I'm feeling really horrible, I just want to sleep all the time and not get out of bed. Even at work I've been napping, out of nowhere I'll feel fine and then back to feeling tired, I've lost all motivation. I'm still going to the gym but, even wanting to eat food is very hard now, I've been skipping one or two meals a day, just don't feel like doing anything. Never felt so useless and unmotivated before, this blast has been horrible so far.


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes brother.... your E2 readings will be way off. They will also fluctuate like yours did depending on how much you pinned and how long before giving bloods.

HCG makes me feel exactly like you describe. I ran it twice ... I would NEVER run it again.

My advice it to try to save the cycle by dropping the hcg.... you can run it in PCT with clomid and nolva. Run the aromasin at 12.5 mg eod.

Give yourself five days or so to see if you are feeling better. If you are, you, like me and several others, do not do well on pregnant women's hormones.

No one has asked but you ARE running Cabergoline 2x week with that Npp, yes? And I will add that deca/npp also makes me feel like shit...lol... your cycle would have me in bed asking mommy for a massage every day.

Much Respect.
Vette


----------



## username1 (Apr 13, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Yes brother.... your E2 readings will be way off. They will also fluctuate like yours did depending on how much you pinned and how long before giving bloods.
> 
> HCG makes me feel exactly like you describe. I ran it twice ... I would NEVER run it again.
> 
> ...



I've been on TRT for over a year now and I started with HCG, one time I tried to drop it but, I wasn't feeling good so I started it back up. Also I understand HCG increases estro some but, I can't imagine it should be this much? Especially since the E2 keeps going up every blood test, I started with a 92 about 3 weeks ago, then next blood test 152 or something and now 215. With the HCG dose saying the same every week 500iu, I can't imagine it would cause the numbers to keep going up? Also, I took the blood test on the day my shot was due, not sure if that makes any difference.


----------



## DADAWG (Apr 13, 2013)

one thing to consider . having blood work done  and then upping/adding the AI dose for a week before another blood test wont help a whole lot. an AI is there to help prevent aromatization [ AI-=Aromatase Inhibitor ] , so it wont do much if anything for estrogen already built up in your system and it will take a while for your body to process out a lot of estrogen.
I highly discourage jumping from one AI to another like that ESPECIALLY if your only concern is what a blood test says . so if your not developing REAL gyno and the bloat hasn't raised your blood pressure to much then just make modest adjustments to your AI regimen and don't panic.


----------



## username1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes, I'm taking caber. .5 mg x 2 a week Mon/Thurs, started it the same day I started the blast. I guess I might be one that doesn't respond well to NPP. Though I have to believe it has to be my estro but, who knows. This cycle/blast sucks so far, I almost feel like dropping it. If I don't feel like getting out of bed, or eating then what's the point of putting my body through this. 

As for the AI, yes that makes sense. I've heard that before that it's there to prevent estro but, can't do anything once it's already in your system. I had forgot about that. 

I just checked my BP - 141/77 and I'm on 50mg dbol so not bad. 

About gyno, I've seem to be feeling some sensations here and there in my chest around my nipple area like a tingling but, I don't know if it's just in my mind. I don't play with my nipples, I just checked one time the other day for any lumps and didn't feel anything. I also hear if it's gyno it's supposed to hurt really bad and I've been getting massages and I haven't felt any pain when they work on my chest so I hope I'm ok.


----------



## DADAWG (Apr 15, 2013)

im really starting to feel your letting this shit get in your head . make your mind up that you will eat , rest , train and grow this cycle and unless you get dangerous high blood pressure and REAL gyno then don't even worry about anything else including that damn blood test. 
you guys have let the internet get in your head , we cycled for DECADES before there was even a AI available , no aromasin  , letro , or arimidex and few if any had access to nolva and we made it just fine , caber and prami came along even later on than that and we had used deca and tren for decades as well.i guess if we had had the internet and blood test to tell us how bad we felt we would have known but we thought we felt great and thank goodness we didn't have the internet back then or we would have all developed gyno


----------



## Popeye (Apr 15, 2013)

dadawg said:


> thank goodness we didn't have the internet back then or we would have all developed gyno



lmao........


----------



## DADAWG (Apr 15, 2013)

Popeye said:


> lmao........



its true , im on staff at multiple boards and on at least a monthly basis I get a pm or email from a member who tells me had his 1st injection that morning and has SEVERE gyno by that afternoon . that sounds like a dumbass joke bit its the absolute truth. The whole blood test thing drive me freaking insane , a guy can lean out , gain 15 pounds and lift like a beast but if some piece of shit blood test comes back whacked out he thinks he has bunk gear or some shit.

KISS keep it simple , EAT / TRAIN / REST and unless some MAJOR shit happens screw the rest.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> im really starting to feel your letting this shit get in your head . make your mind up that you will eat , rest , train and grow this cycle and unless you get dangerous high blood pressure and REAL gyno then don't even worry about anything else including that damn blood test.
> you guys have let the internet get in your head , we cycled for DECADES before there was even a AI available , no aromasin  , letro , or arimidex and few if any had access to nolva and we made it just fine , caber and prami came along even later on than that and we had used deca and tren for decades as well.i guess if we had had the internet and blood test to tell us how bad we felt we would have known but we thought we felt great and thank goodness we didn't have the internet back then or we would have all developed gyno



Yeah but don't you have bitch tits


----------



## DADAWG (Apr 16, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah but don't you have bitch tits



never had one bit of trouble no matter what vitamins I took or how much of it.


----------



## username1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Fucking shit, I'm glad that hell is over. I haven't had any more blood tests done yet but, I feel much better now. My estro must be coming down, I don't know maybe some people react different to high estro but, I believe there's truth in that after I saw the blood test is when I started getting really lethargic all the time and I ended up skipping meals and what-not had no apetite at all, didn't even feel hungry. Before I saw the blood test and the high estro, I was just going along my daily life like everything's the same then I saw the blood test and I guess it messed with mentally. 

I know I shouldn't be switching AI's but, that day I had remembered that I had some scripted anastrozle left, I've been taking 1mg a day. I can finally say that today I think the estro must be coming down, since I don't feel like laying in bed. That's all I would do, after the gym, go right into bed and want to nap, went to work, would nap there, come home from work, right to bed. Didn't feel like going online, or watching tv, eating, nothing just wanted to sleep. Fucking sucked! So, glad though that I know now it's not the NPP, I started to wonder if I'm not a good responder to it but, I can tell from today that it's not. It's after midnight and I'm having my last meal as I type this, good to be back!


----------

